
Elwha: Roaring back to life (2016) - sdrothrock
https://projects.seattletimes.com/2016/elwha/
======
pinkgodzilla
Nice, I am a hydropower guy and its rare to see river / hydro related things
on front page!

~~~
seanmcdirmid
This is about knocking dams down, not putting them up :).

~~~
Jesus_Jones
It feels like a rare success. We managed to get an unneeded dam removed and we
did it without endless fights in court and it seems to be working.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
I remember seeing that dam when I went camping at Elwa one summer. That is
such a beautiful area, it doesn’t need dams like the Columbia.

------
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11095592](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11095592)

